# Good Shia Website (shiachat.com)



## basha (Dec 22, 2004)

Sat Sri Akal everyone, I am new here and Ive noticed how significant the discussions are on this board. There is a website that Im a regular member of, its a shia website, but definitely worth checking out. Shiachat.com, let me know how you like it. Talk to you guys later.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 23, 2004)

Welcome dear basha ...  its my pleasure to meet open minded people like yourself...  i, too, have been a frequent visitor to that site as well and it is really a very good site... thanks for sharing an important link with us...

Enjoy your stay and have a nice time...

Best Regards


----------

